# My attempt at Strawberry Rhubarb wine



## GreenEnvy22 (May 31, 2018)

I received about 8 lbs of Rhubarb from a relative and had a bunch of frozen strawberries on hand, so decided to try making a batch of strawberry/rhubarb wine.
I looked at a couple different recipes and made one of my own, will see how it turns out. 

Some measurements may be modified a bit once I get an SG reading.


3.1 Kg chopped Rhubarb
5.4 Kg frozen sliced strawberries
5 x 295ml Minutemaid grape punch frozen concentrate (sugar, grape, apple, pear juice, absorbic acid)
3 Kg white sugar
2 tsp yeast energizer
5 g fermaid
1.5 tsp pectic enzyme
20 g acid blend
1.45 g potassium metabisulfite
19 L water

I'll take some measurements tonight once everything has had some time to mix and will adjust the above values as needed.
Aiming for about a 10% fruit wine.

I'll be using 1116 yeast for this one.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 31, 2018)

Doh, both of my ph meters are broken. Have another one coming tomorrow. 
So I don't know know ph yet. 
I'm guessing it's way too high, as TA is just 3.5.
Added 600g more sugar to get to 1.07 sg


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 31, 2018)

Borrowed a friends pH meter, it's 3.12 so thats good. Never seen TA so low when PH is good.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jun 2, 2018)

Fermentation is moving along, down to 1.06 now.
TA is now 0.6, pH 3.11.
So TA is now much more normal. dunno if it was a fluke reading I had or if the rhubarb is bringing it up.


----------

